# Anyone sell thread locally?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

About to start building my first rod and would rather not spend $80 on an assortment that I can't look at in person to make sure I get a color that matches. Anyone locally sell size A thread?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

The Rod Room In Orange beach


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks! I'll go check them out.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think Gray's Tackle sells thread.

Jim


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Tight Lines Bait and Tackle sells thread.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Gbbt? I think they do but not positive may want to call them


----------

